# small business grants



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

i have tried to research this but i havnt got really far. i have also reed some of the threads in here. i am looking for some small business grants. from what i understand is that the goverment doesnt give grants to small business grants. does that mean there is somewere else that will hand them out. also has anyone ever bought a program to help them. i have seen them on the internet for about 30 bucks and was wondering if it would be a good thing to look into.

also is there grants for minorities and/or young people starting businesses.

thanks


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Those programs are mostly scams. Federal grants for private business are very difficult to get. About the only way to get one is if you are doing energy related R&D and/or some sort of research that the government will eventually benefit from, and even then, they are hard to get. Lots of red tape.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

rrc62 said:


> Those programs are mostly scams. Federal grants for private business are very difficult to get. About the only way to get one is if you are doing energy related R&D and/or some sort of research that the government will eventually benefit from, and even then, they are hard to get. Lots of red tape.


 
thats what i have been reading but is their any other groups or organizations that give out grants for small business.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Not that I know of. It's hard enough to get a federally backed small business loan, never mind a grant. I did come across one place that offered a guaranteed GRANT if you accepted Visa or MasterCard. Turns out they give you money and you end up paying it back as a percentage of your gross CC receipts. You had to have a minimum of $2500/month in CC sales. So it wasn't really a grant. It wasn't a scam, but it was false advertising.

You could try one of the minority groups if you are one, but for the most part, no payback grants are pretty much non-existent unless you are doing government subsidized research.


----------



## hobby (Nov 26, 2007)

The grants are mostly geared toward non profit organizations which will serve communities. There are some individual grants available for urban development. For most grants you have to be a non profit, improve an urban area, bring business to an impoverished area or be a minority. 

There are some loan programs available at SBA.gov which help people who might not otherwise be able to qualify. These are easiest for women and minority or improverished people to get.


----------



## jh41 (Dec 2, 2007)

hobby said:


> There are some loan programs available at SBA.gov which help people who might not otherwise be able to qualify. These are easiest for women and minority or improverished people to get.



+1. hobby... except for the impoverished part. the old saying still stands: You need money to make money.

You just have to want to have a storefront in a poor neighborhood. NYC had selected 5 such areas. I forget the exact details but they (NYC, SBA or both) were very supportive (tax breaks and/or grants) if you opened a business in these areas.

Maddogg... there are ways also, you just have to do a little research for your neighborhood and the surrounding neighborhoods. 

-jh


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

I've tried to find the same thing. But I've heard the Lasko's book works...but I have not bought one yet. It would be better to get a small loan then to spend the time & energy on a grant.


----------

